# Been Silent For Sometime...



## busymammaof3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just thought I'd drop in and share what I've been up to...down here!  LOL 

I spent almost 2 weeks (August 2nd - 13th) out of town. 1 week with 2 of my best friends in Fort Worth, TX. And then a week with my dearly missed husband & 3 [email protected] my sister-in-law's in Huffman, TX. 

During the trip...the horrible nausea and vomiting...continued (have been struggling with it since Dec. of last year). 

I finally broke down & went to an ER while in the Houston area. All the lab work and CT scans came back clear. By that time the injection of Imitrex & Phenagren was making me feel better. The ER doc said he strongly feels I have been suffering from bad migraines. He mentioned that one can have a sick migraine and not feel like they have a bad "headache." 

He highly suggested I find a nuerologist and follow up with him/her. I am back @ home...Alice (45 miles west of Corpus Christi, TX). But no time or $ to see a nuerologist right now. So, trying to take the pills..although...when one is nauseated/throwing up...any pill is a no no. 

But this week, so far I have not had any Fibro flare ups, issues with Scoliosis or Migraines! Praise the Lord!  

My three kids started school on 08-24-08. They are all attending the same public school now! Woohoo! Less gas!  And so far, our oldest son (David-diagnosed w/ADHD, Bipolar Disorder & ODD) is adjusting well to the new environment of a public school vs. Christian school! We prayed over him & tat situation all summer! 

My husband & I have also been a part of a new church plant (from main campus: The Bay Area Fellowship in Corpus Christi, TX)...in our small town (Alice, TX). I auditioned for the multicampus worship leader and got chosen as one of the lead female vocalists for the praise team!!!  I was so nervous...but did well and am so proud of myself! I have known that was one of my biggest callings...since I was little. Today...well, yesterday (Sunday) I *lead* praise & worship for the 1st time. It went well! I was extremely nervous...But felt the members were able to get into that place of worship well.

I have also decided to go back to college! I start tomorrow!  13 semester hours! Mostly child development. I want to become a special education teacher.  I'll be in class from 9:30 am - 3 PM, M-Th. Fridays will obviously be study days. And I also have praise team rehearsal Monday nights, Thursday nights & Sunday mornings...before our 3 services! 

Oh! One other thing! There is a new pharmacy/gift shop/coffe shop in town...called "Ellsa's." Teddy & I went in tuesday to transfer some prescriptions to her new pharmacy. I ate some pecan pie and had a complimentary cup of coffee. Did some window shopping. I noticed she sold (what looked to be like) handcrafted lotions and butters. She introduced herself, when my prescriptions were filled. I asked her if she made lotions and soaps. She said no.Butshe had met a lady in Dallas (who was from AZ) that she started buying from. I told her I also make soaps, lotions, butters, facial moisturizers and candles. She said she would talk to her purchaser. Today I came back for a couple prescriptions that weren't ready the day before. She called me over to pay...and asked if I could get some samples together. She said, if they liked my products...they would much rather order locally from me!  this is a 1st for me. And I am beside myself! Especially since speaking to business owners about my products terrifies me!  

Now...to figure out how to get these nice, high-quality samples made! I am broke. And need certain EO's, Oils, Jars & Labels! I am out of so much!  

LOTS going on! LOL  8)


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice to see you back Erin. I have thought of you often and wondered how you are going.
Looks like things were rough for you for a while but sounds like they are on the way up. Great news.
I hope you get your medical situation sorted. Migraines are no fun, I've been a sufferer all of my life. They're horrid. make the time to get it all checked, ok?
Great news about the pharmacy, people will always buy something in a pharmacy, and they'll be looking at your products while they are waiting for their prescriptions!
Good for you with the singing! DH is the singer in our family, he is still in a band around town once or twice a month, I would never be able to get up on a stage and sing in front of people. Darn right you should be proud of yourself!!


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2009)

Good to hear from you Erin!  I too am glad that things seem to be on the way up for you, even with your health challenges.

*hugs*

Tanya


----------



## heyjude (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad that all your tests came back negative. I'm sure that gives you some peace of mind. 

Congrats on your singing as well. I love to sing, but can't carry a tune!   

Keep us posted on your soap opportunity. Never know where a trip to the drug store will lead do you?

Take good care of yourself. As moms sometimes there are times when we really do need to put ourselves first.

Jude


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi , You have been busy . I am glad you are feeling somewhat better . Congratulations on the pharmacy wanting samples , how exciting for you . Can't wait to hear how it goes for you .Wishing you tons of good luck with that .

Kitn


----------



## busymammaof3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Chrissy!

It's good to be back!  :wink: 

Thank you!   



			
				ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Nice to see you back Erin. I have thought of you often and wondered how you are going.
> Looks like things were rough for you for a while but sounds like they are on the way up. Great news.
> I hope you get your medical situation sorted. Migraines are no fun, I've been a sufferer all of my life. They're horrid. make the time to get it all checked, ok?
> Great news about the pharmacy, people will always buy something in a pharmacy, and they'll be looking at your products while they are waiting for their prescriptions!
> Good for you with the singing! DH is the singer in our family, he is still in a band around town once or twice a month, I would never be able to get up on a stage and sing in front of people. Darn right you should be proud of yourself!!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Tanya! 

Thanks! I appreciate the well wishes!   



			
				topcat said:
			
		

> Good to hear from you Erin!  I too am glad that things seem to be on the way up for you, even with your health challenges.
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> Tanya


----------



## busymammaof3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, Jude!

You are definitely right! Sometimes we must put ourselves 1st...to take proper care of our families.   



			
				heyjude said:
			
		

> Glad that all your tests came back negative. I'm sure that gives you some peace of mind.
> 
> Congrats on your singing as well. I love to sing, but can't carry a tune!
> 
> ...


----------



## busymammaof3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, Kitn! 

I can't wait either!   



			
				Kitn said:
			
		

> Hi , You have been busy . I am glad you are feeling somewhat better . Congratulations on the pharmacy wanting samples , how exciting for you . Can't wait to hear how it goes for you .Wishing you tons of good luck with that .
> 
> Kitn


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow Erin,your busymammaof3 monniker is an understatement! How do you fit it all in??Sounds like you're really enjoying where you're at right now.More power to you!  
Make sure you get to that neurologist won't you?Sucks that $$ have to even come in to it.We Aussies tend to winge about our public health system,it's not perfect,but at least we have one...


----------



## busymammaof3 (Sep 3, 2009)

TY Lisa! Yes, you're right. It should be #1. I am suppose to be getting the rest of my Pell Grant (paid for college classes and books) around the end of September in the mail. and my husband just picked up a 2nd job. So, I am hopeful that it will happen before October comes around.


----------



## digit (Sep 19, 2009)

Erin!!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Erin!

I'm glad the tests came back normal too. I know how you feel. I've been having a bad fibro flare week  :? 

I don't have 3 kids but i'm in college as well! I know you can do it!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Sep 19, 2009)

*If You're A Praying Person...*

Please lift me & my family up in prayer. Going through "the fire" right now.     TY!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 19, 2009)

I am!

I've been leaning on a few things this week:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z09vO1f_a8I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z09vO1f_a8I[/ame]

and

"I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me." ~ phil 4:13

Amongst others.

*HUG*


----------

